# Ashewood , Ashbourne: How buoyant is the rental market in Ashbourne?



## phoenix (11 Feb 2006)

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows of or has any opinion on Ashewood, Ashbourne.  Friends of mine has put a deposit on a house there and are thinking of renting it out before living in it themselves.

How buoyant is the rental market in Ashbourne?  Three bedroomed semi is what they hope to buy.

I was thiking of doing the same myself but am not sure when the second phase goes on sale.


----------



## finbar (12 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ashewood , Ashbourne*

to get an idea of the rental market in Ashbourne check
the letting sections of the following auctioners websites
www.johnryan.ie
www.grimes.ie
www.remax.ie
www.sherryfitz.ie


----------



## phoenix (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ashewood , Ashbourne*

Thanks for that Finbar.

Are you familiar with the area and the development?


----------



## finbar (15 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ashewood , Ashbourne*

Yes i live in Ashb.
Ashewood has very easy access to the town walking through 
brookville through the lane at the back of the bank.
Driving with 1000 houses being developed in the lands behind and adjacent to ashewood expect heavy traffic  trying to get onto 
the N2 via bachelors walk.


----------



## jellybaby (1 Aug 2006)

*Re: Ashewood , Ashbourne*

Hi there,

I'm looking to buy in the second phase of this development. Is there anybody else out there thats hoping to buy here too? 
Any idea how much the price can go up from one phase to the next? We're desperate to get on the ladder...

Thanks


----------



## ajapale (13 Oct 2007)

*Re: Ashewood , Ashbourne*

Moved from Location, Location, Location
to Property Investment
aj
(moderator)

The OP question relates to investment and rentals.

You can continue to discuss what its like to live in this area Ashewood , Ashbourne :what people living in the estate think of it?

Keep this thread to deal with investment decisions rentals etc.


----------

